# Recessed lights over a shower



## sortafast (May 2, 2007)

So I am redoing the lighting through out the whole house, and I am to the master bath. Its a small, dark, windowless room and I want to do some recessed lights in it. I already have a 6" fixture to replace the $3 POS that was on the ceiling, but this wont light the shower hardly at all. So I would like to put 2 small halogen (MR-16?) recessed lights at each end of the shower. But I am not finding ones that say they are explicitly rated for this application. I am considering making my own lights on the lathe and doing them up with 3 warm white LED's, but that would be a bit of work and I am not sure how to build them to code. Any ideas? Just trying to make it look as pretty as I can so that we get maximum resale in a couple years.

-Dave


----------



## abvidledUK (May 2, 2007)

Ambient moisture, and bounced splash from body would make this a dubious practice.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 2, 2007)

If there were a glass window protecting the LEDs, this would eliminate degradation caused by splashed water.


----------



## matrixshaman (May 2, 2007)

Yes - I believe per NEC (national electrical code) this would be a no-no. I could be wrong and there may be specially designed lights for this but I'd just put one outside the shower area pointed toward it or find some way to avoid having electrical directly over the shower.


----------



## sortafast (May 2, 2007)

they do make shower specific bezels for 6" recessed lights. I seen em at the Home Depot. But I am looking at doing something smaller, like the halogen lights. I have seen this done in some model homes and online. I am tempted to just make my own lights and seal them up good with a frosted peice of polycarbonate in front of the LED cluster. This is seeming to be the easiest way to get what i am looking for. But if i could find a commercial product, it would save me a ton of headaches and design work. I think i might make a trip into one of the more high end lighting stores today and see what I can find.


----------



## markus_i (May 3, 2007)

Hi,

don't know about US or UK, but according to what I could find out, you should be fine with lights specified according to IP 64 or IP 65 (if you can find IP 66, at a decent price, I'd love to hear it...). Some examples are here http://www.halogen-control.de/html/produkte/Deckeneinbauleuchten/einbauleuchten3.htm (in German, but the pictures should be self-explaining).

Bye
Markus


----------



## sortafast (May 3, 2007)

thanks for that link. It is fairly helpful in my ideas on what to do. I have an idea on how I am gonna build my own LED based lights, and it should be pretty cheap too. Just got to get the design and all the parts together.

-dave


----------

